# Worst Case Scenario Why Is It So?



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If I was the house in Vegas I would give two to one odds that the worst case scenario would happen.

When you invest and you hear the worst case scenario is the stock or ETF could drop to here at worst. Then it does and probably goes beyond your wildest expectations. 

When you renovate your worst case scenarios comes true on a daily basis. I am renovating my kitchen and the things that you think are not possible are indeed possible and come true. I tried to take off wall paper today and nothing worked so I took the belt sander to it. My advice to the forum is never use wallpaper. 

If you buy a business you can count on surpassing the worst case scenario on everything the seller puts out to you. 

It goes on and on but I have experienced so much of it in my life that it would probably disappoint me if it didn't go to my worst case scenario.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Crap my computer chair just broke on me just after I posted this.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Correctly estimating and quantifying risk can be very difficult.

I would suggest that many who have purchased a house in the last 5 years has not considered risk properly as to investing a leveraged asset that has an appreciable probably of losing a lot of value.

Of course, prices didn't correct despite fundamentals being out of wack but that's just luck.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Hmmm ... after a moments reflection, I'd say my lifes expectations have been exceeded ... sure, the coffee maker crapped out a while back ... but after an hour or so of googling, figuring out how to take it apart, put it back together, it works :biggrin: There are things I don't do (anymore) ... jeep repair ... leave that to the (trusted) expert ... fwiw I did once rent a steamer to remove old wallpaper ... steaming and a lot of scraping got it done ... eventually.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Short story ... men plan, the gods laugh ... enjoy the day :encouragement:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Rikk I wish the wall paper thing worked like you said but the stuff was double layered and painted over so I may cut the piece of drywall out or mud it.

Don't get me wrong though everything does come out right in the end, I am happy about it and I don't mind figuring out the solutions. The only thing I wonder though is why can't it ever just go somewhat easy and as planned for a change.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

dogcom said:


> Rikk I wish the wall paper thing worked like you said but the stuff was double layered and painted over so I may cut the piece of drywall out or mud it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though everything does come out right in the end, I am happy about it and I don't mind figuring out the solutions. *The only thing I wonder though is why can't it ever just go somewhat easy and as planned for a change.*


 .. and what, make life easy? Take a deep breath and be happy ... :chuncky: (Small stuff ain't worth sweating over.)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> My advice to the forum is never use wallpaper.


But I like it! It adds elegance/warmth that paint can't do as well. Also is very durable!

A few years ago, I removed wallpaper and yes, it was tedious until I realized that I should have wet the paper before attempting to remove it; once I did that, it was easy/breezy/peasy!

Recently I wallpapered a bathroom, but did an awful job; corners & patterns are tough to do if you're just an amateur, so will need to redo. 










*Beav:* I don't sweat the small stuff; I just LAFF it off. :encouragement:


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

dogcom said:


> Rikk I wish the wall paper thing worked like you said but the stuff was double layered and painted over so I may cut the piece of drywall out or mud it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though everything does come out right in the end, I am happy about it and I don't mind figuring out the solutions. The only thing I wonder though is why can't it ever just go somewhat easy and as planned for a change.


Wallpaper, don't get me started ... my home, 1911 ... layers and layers of wallpaper, more wallpaper, paint, more paint. What I'm doing now is simply drywalling over top ... nice new flat surface. I have one more room to go ... it's big enough that I'll be installing a full bathroom at one end, as a bonus there's a separate entrance to that room ... it'll likely be a room to rent down the road. It's on the ground floor so the plumbing will be straightforward ... right says dogcom :cower:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Despite my complaining rikk I am a tear and rip guy and start new and then I don't have trouble.

When I took out the kitchen cabinets I took off the drywall behind the cabinets because it is old and probably has a little surface mold so on with blue drywall. Since my house is 1970's I left the paper on behind the drywall and didn't go air tight plastic and tuck tape.

T.Gal good luck with the wallpaper. I don't use it because of a bad childhood experience much like Rikk explained back in the day.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Tight wallpaper? Cant remove it with steam? Seal it (oil primer,sanding sealer,etc do test patch) then skim coat 2x with finishing mud ...new wall. Belt sander lol....arg


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Eder. I am currently mudding twice like you said in the other areas. 

You know another stupid thing people do is make all their yard rocks getting rid of the grass. In the desert this is fine as very little grows but it is idiotic to do it here. Even making a smaller size rock garden is not a good idea because once stuff grows between the rocks as it eventually does then you have a hell of a time cleaning it up back to the way it was. First of all lots of stuff grows especially in Vancouver so why would you want to cover it up.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

You can put a layer or two of plastic sheets on the ground before you lay the gravel. That way, nothing will sprout from the soil underneath. But if you plant bushes or whatever there, you have to clean up all the leaves etc. that fall off, otherwise they decompose and become just enough dirt to allow weeds to grow. 

I agree though... humans already do enough to cover up nature with our roads, parking lots, mall complexes.... what's wrong with some grass in the yard.

Re: the wallpaper, I'd probably do the same as you (if I couldn't get it off with water)... tear it out and re-install drywall. Though it can lead to more and more and more work... you might not like what you find behind the drywall! One guy was telling me that, 3-4 years ago, he took some paneling off his basement wall to search for the source of a water stain. It turned into a full basement renovation... that is _still_ not yet finished.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> ...
> I agree though... humans already do enough to cover up nature with our roads, parking lots, mall complexes.... what's wrong with some grass in the yard. ...


 ... because these folks can't be bothered with cutting the grass - like one of my neighbour(s). And they also think weeds does not grow out, around or from beneath the rocks ... what a sore looking lawn/yard ... :neglected: ....lol.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am a ripper barwelle because I do want to know everything about my house and will correct the real issues I find. Everyone cares about finish but I care most about what is unseen.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

dogcom said:


> I am a ripper barwelle because I do want to know everything about my house and will correct the real issues I find. Everyone cares about finish but I care most about what is unseen.


And coming full circle to your original post, I concur, there are days when I have been know to say ... "Fer frikken out loud, I just don't have time for this !!!" ... or words to that effect.


----------

